# conventionationalitariness



## redguardian (Jan 16, 2007)

lol big word, anyway the reason i am posting is, where do i find out where/when the furcons are and is there going to be one in georgia anytime soon or no?


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 16, 2007)

Furry Weekend Atlanta. Coming up in exactly one month from today.

www.furryweekend.org



http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Convention has a nice list of a bunch of conventions.


----------



## redguardian (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks ^^

lol, seems i won't be able to go this year =P

maybe next year ^^ when i have my drivers license =P


----------

